# Wah before or after Overdrive and Distortion pedals ?



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

First question is should a wah be placed before or after the overdrive and distortion pedals? Also has anybody here had or used a Dunlop Dimebag Wah ? and if so what did you think of it.

Thanks , Dino


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

That's a loaded question and there are varying opinions. Generally, you would place your wah before overdrives and distortions. However, if you have a vintage style fuzz (like a fuzz face) you would probably be best off putting the wah after it. True fuzz boxes don't tend to like having anything before them.....they're selfish that way, always wanting to be first.

Never used the Dimebag wah so no help there.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Some say its a filter and in which case it goes on the end of the chain. Others say its meant for a natural line in. Way i figure it, some people ONLY use wah pedals and the rest of the effects are on the amp, that said, I have mine Pre-drive.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A distortion pedal will obviously add harmonic content, but it will de-accentuate any contrast between the volume of higher and lower notes. So, when a wah is plugged into a distortion, you hear all the notes nore or less equally but the wah adds resonances at the spot of your choosing on top of the overall sound.

When a wah is inserted after a distortion, it acts as a filter, and "focusses" the sound more on the region where the resonant frequency of the wah is at that moment.


----------

